

Sunshine in = Earthshine Out - breadbox
http://bit-player.org/2014/sunshine-in-earthshine-out

======
phkahler
Reducing the ice albedo from 0.6 to 0.55 allows the frozen planet to be thawed
far less abruptly with little or no overshoot. In other words, making the ice
dirty should melt it quickly. Just an observation from playing with the model.

